# mon ibook G4 est bloqué au démarrage



## paulineraphb (7 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si je peux faire quelque chose pour mon ibook G4 avant de me décider à m'en débarrasser... en effet, il est bloqué au démarrage sur l'écran bleu, après l'écran avec la pomme grise, plus rien ne se passe et il tourne dans le vide. J'ai essayé de le rallumer avec les CD de réinstallation en appuyant sur C mais rien n'y fait...
Avez-vous des conseils à me donner?

Merci par avance.


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Mai 2009)

Salut, pour ton iBook G4 commence par faire un reset PMU et PRAM : PMU : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431?viewlocale=fr_FR
PRAM : Maintenir (Pomme + Alt + P + R) enfoncée au démarrage et attendre 3 Bings

Pour le CD d'origine essaye de booter avec la touche "Alt" et passe le Hardware Test
Si tu arrive à booter sur le CD, fait une réparation du disque est des autorisations.

Voila 

PS : Si jamais tu t'en débarrasserais, ça m'intéresse


----------

